# PROFESSIONAL--ADVICE!! Needed!



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

HI GUYS!-Ole JIM HERE!-I need some EXPERT Advice!-I*M Retired & still like to get outside & Work--& what I need to Know!--IS!--whats the Best Small Heavy Duty Push Mower?--NO EXTRAS! just a Mower that Will CUT Tall knee High Grass!-All Day Long w/Out Falling Appart!--I Do my Yard-My Sons & my Daughters!--I don*t need a Rider!--but-Would like to have ONE!--& those WEED Wackers?--None that I have Used last all that Long?--does any ONE make a GOOD ONE?--I used a Neighbors Yard Man rider--It worked pretty Good!--if I went Real SLOW!--but-the Twin Bagger only Filled One BAG! the other BAG didn*t get but 1/2 full doing the Entire Lawn!--& His Lawn remonds ME of a GOLF Course?--BIG--& when my Neighbor told ME what HE Paid for IT?-I*M Glad its His & Not Mine!--& I like most People wait-Too long before I get to Mowing!--this Year!--I*M Gonna get Right at IT?--If? I can Find a Good H.D small Push MOWER? & a Weed Wacker that Really Works?--SO HELP--HELP!-Ole JIM- & THANKS Guys in ADVANCE!--


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Jim, as far as a weed whacker, I can tell you my experience. I bought a Home Depor special - Homelite - which is an absolute piece of crap!!! Not even one season old and it was on the junk pile for the dump. I used it twice for about an hour each time. Then I went and got a Husquavarna 323C. Not a professional piece, I suppose, but it starts and cuts real good. I think I'm going to get one of those solid cutters for it this year.

As for a lawn mower, I got a Home Depot there too - 4hp Murray. Seems to be doing ok as far as starting and running, BUT one of the wheels tore loose. I don't let the grass get real long, though and I've only got about 1/2 acre area to mow. I know my next mower will be a Husky, too.

I also use only Husquavarna chains saws (although Stihl seems to be good, too). Actually, I'm a whole lot more serious about logging and cutting firewood than mowing. I was even paying a professional to cut my grass two years ago.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

Mick said:


> Jim, as far as a weed whacker, I can tell you my experience. I bought a Home Depor special - Homelite - which is an absolute piece of crap!!! Not even one season old and it was on the junk pile for the dump. I used it twice for about an hour each time. Then I went and got a Husquavarna 323C. Not a professional piece, I suppose, but it starts and cuts real good. I think I'm going to get one of those solid cutters for it this year.
> 
> As for a lawn mower, I got a Home Depot there too - 4hp Murray. Seems to be doing ok as far as starting and running, BUT one of the wheels tore loose. I don't let the grass get real long, though and I've only got about 1/2 acre area to mow. I know my next mower will be a Husky, too.
> 
> I also use only Husquavarna chains saws (although Stihl seems to be good, too). Actually, I'm a whole lot more serious about logging and cutting firewood than mowing. I was even paying a professional to cut my grass two years ago.


--MICK YEH I*M kinda in a Pickel? as I only have a few Bucks to get What I need! & I too have a HUSKY chain Saw bought It at Cousins Saw Mill--Dewey Bakers in Windsor I have been Told to BUY a Streight Weed Wacker-- & not a Curved One!--but I have Never Ran One more as You said a few Hours? before It Died!--YOUR Not all that Far AWAY! I*LL have too Drop over & CHAT!--as Were Both Retired & to UGLY? to just Sit on the Front Steeps & ***** about the Worlds Problems!--so WE Plow a Little SNOW & Cut some Grass?--but We are Allowed to ***** about All this New Shiny JUNK!--Marketing is Dumpng On US!--Ole JIM--


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Jim, I bought my chainsaw at Cousins Saw Mill, too, eight years. I'd quit smoking a little before that. As an incentive, I saved the money I'd have spent on cigarettes and "rewarded" myself about six months later with a $700 371XP.

Whenever you want, give me a shout that you're coming out. I gave up the cabin I'd been using for an office to my Mother-In-Law to live in. But getting another set up in my garage. I stay pretty busy year round between plowing and cutting firewood, so don't have time to sit on the front steps. But that doesn't stop me from *****ing.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

We've got a Honda pushmower that takes alot to stall, it's one of the "convertible" ones, it can discharge/mulch/bag. I've also had good luck with the Ryobi weedeater that takes different attachments, it uses a 4 stroke engine and is much easier to start than the 2 cycles.


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

I like commercial equipment since its more heavy duty

21'' mowers Toro is good, and eXmark has a good 21'' mower.

Trimmers either stihl or echo. Most prefer straight shaft since they are more heavy duty, dependable, and put the operator in a more comfortable position.

Blowers stihl or echo.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

You're asking for alot ! A push mower that will cut pasture it sounds like....  
My suggestion is keep a look out in the local papers or want advertisers for an *older * Gravely unit. These are real beasts and are usually sold with a few different attachments. The single blade mower (11 lb blade) will go through anything under an 1" in diameter.
Dollar for dollar these are the best machines out there.......


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah Jim, you're asking for a lot. I think a Gravley with a sickle bar mower would probably be your best bet. you won't get a nice smooth lawn cut from it but it will cut the pasture where a normal push mower really isn't designed for field mowing. My old Brunton does a fair job up to about 8 inch tall but it's a 50" former commercial mower.

Incidently you might have better luck getting answers on Lawnsite....


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Ole Jim,
Try checking out some auctions. Farmers are notorious for having old sickle mowers such as Jeri mowers, DR mowers, etc. You could probably pick up a pretty good deal at an auction. 

Buck


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Depends on your budget but My dad manages a cemetary and I used to work at it , untill i got a job at a bodyshop, but they use john deer strait shaft weedeaters. We put many hours on those things and they never gave us even a hint of trouble, but they are expensive, but for commerical stuff where you depend on it everyday a larger up front cost is worth it to have dependable equiptment


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

I want to THANK all of YOU--as YOU answered my Questions? as I got Conned into doing the Lawn Work by a Realtator in Sprucing UP homes he has listed--& some are a real mess!--Landscape Wise!--Tall Grass--Leaves & Debris all over the place--most have been Neglected for some Time! a Little HUMMOR?--I should have Known Better?-Dono? getting Old I guess?--I bought one of those $99.95 Mowers at Wal-Mart--Figuring a New One would Last a Few Weeks?--WRONG!--Three days--I was spending more Time Fxing It than Using it!--& YEH I took it Back!--WOW!-- never knew? Wal-Mart Mowers are Re-Manufactured!-Not NEW! Nice to Know after YOU Buy the Dam Thing!-SO--I Gave It to a Guy that Sells Used Ones!--& Bought One from HIM--Weird looking Rig!--but--Cuts Grass better than Wally Worlds!--a Big $ 35.00 Investment?--I Guess? I*LL be Buying a few More as Summers Comming!--He has a few older model Ridders--but thier Big bucks!--& they All need Tinkering?--of some Sort?--& all this Lawn Work is Time Consumming!--to Do a Good JOB!--but--He hasn*t Bitced about My Price--so I guess? Hes Happy?-Dono ? Really!--& I must be doing some-thing Right? as I am Turning Down Customers that have Asked? if I would Do Theirs?--Truth is I just Don*t have the TIME!--One Co--w/a Large Golf Course type Landscape--asked if I would be interested in doing their entire Complex?--I looked it over & gave them a Price!--No word to Date? as I would have to Quit all my other Lawn Work!--as its many Acres! & a Full time Thing!--& I*D need to Buy some Expensive Commerical Equipment--so I Dono?--Ole JIM--


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

As far as a push mower goes, the best bet is to look for a used Bob-Cat, or a Sensation mower. A new push Bob-Cat will set you back at least $800.00, so I think the used route is the way to go. Many pros just change the engines on the Bob-Cats because the decks never fail. A Sensation is a direct copy of a Bob_cat, and just as good.

Zack


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Jim, if you get into something like that complex (condos or townhomes?) you'll want to get commercial grade equipment like the Toro, eXmark, gravely, or bobcat mentioned above. There are ather good brands but the key would be to get something from an equipment dealer as opposed to a home center. Redmax makes very good equipment as far as trimmers and blowers. Inquire at commercial equipment dealers and maybe one would be willing to set you up with some lightly used commercial pieces at a fair price. The reason being, if you are doing the larger job that requires you there long hours, typical homeowner stuff will let you down, as you saw from the Wal-mart experience. An exception might be Toro, as even their homeowner mowers are well built and could last you for a time being used daily. Good Luck at your venture.


----------

